# HELICICULTURA (Cría de caracoles de modo profesional)



## Elirregular (4 Mar 2013)

La cría de caracoles es una actividad ganadera que nos puede llegar a dar de comer si la enfocamos del modo correcto. Requiere de una infraestructura relativamente sencilla y poca inversión, pero nos dará un alto beneficio.





Para criar caracoles con una finalidad alimenticia necesitaremos un terreno más o menos amplio en el que poder instalar nuestro criadero. Habrá que tener en cuenta la composición del suelo, puesto que los caracoles necesitan de una serie de minerales para su correcto desarrollo. Normalmente se colocan una serie de soportes que les sirvan de cobijo y lugares de cría. También habrá que cuidar de la vegetación, fomentando la de las plantas que más nos interesen para su alimentación.

Es importante, asímismo, realizar un buen cercado del criadero de caracoles, tanto para evitar su huída como para los depredadores que pudieran hacer un estropicio.

El caracoles alcanza buenos precios en el mercado, se usa tanto para alimentación como para la elaboración de cosméticos y otros productos por lo que parece una buena opción para plantearse. Dependiendo de la finalidad nos decantaremos por una variedad u otra de caracol, aunque recomiendan comenzar por los autóctonos que se adaptarán mejor a las condiciones de la zona.

*Info:*

Cría comercial del Caracol

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...fcWN2N&sig=AHIEtbSuDRHpuOqgNXU58rvo3k2zOz-Izg

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...xNhFtL&sig=AHIEtbSAXlIDbZhyaEYvI7Kxu1rkiLfr8Q

Cría rentable de caracoles - Google Search

TODO SOBRE LA HELICICULTURA. Cria rentable de caracoles. Cría del caracol, elaboración de caviar blanco, derivados del caracol. Manual de helicicultura. Instalación de granjas de caracoles 

Crianza Caracoles | Cría de caracoles, escargot, helix aspersa, Manual para instalaciones baratas y fáciles de mantener


*Fuente:*

Proyecto: Vivir en el Campo » Blog Archive Idea de negocio, la cría de caracoles

*Comentario a fin:

llevo un tiempo escuchando sobre el tema. Y me parece que más de uno se está animando a la cría de caracoles y si se masifica supongo que no podrían no ser tan rentables. Ya sería raro la verdad.

La gran ventaja que tiene es que como bien apuntas no requiere mucha inversión y eso es un punto muy importante a su favor si no genera los beneficios esperados. Es un buen nicho de empleo.*


----------



## Enterao (4 Mar 2013)

si me gustaran los caracoles todavia ...pero me dan asco...no creo que me fuera a gustar...


----------



## Tulipan (4 Mar 2013)

Todos hemos visto Teletienda, la baba de caracol va muy bien para las arrugas, rejuvenece y tal.

De todos modos es una opción, yo me inclinaría mejor por el cáñamo, es legal y creo que tiene más salidas.


----------



## clapham (4 Mar 2013)

El mercado del caracol ronda las 600 000 Tn al ano 

600 000 000 Kilos ( 600 millones de kilos )

El precio del kilo esta entre los 3 $ - 4,50 $ = 

O sea , el mercado GLOBAL es de 1 800 - 2 700 millones de $ 

Si tu resultado NETO de tu empresa fuera del 30 % y quieres ganar digamos 1000 euros ( 1 300 $ ) tendrias que producir :

4 300 $ al mes ( eso son entre 1400 - 1000 kilos de caracol )

Con un peso por caracol de 10 gramos tienes que criar :

140 mil - 100 mil caracolillos 

Mejor que el cultivo extensivo el cultivo intensivo . 
Menos muertes por parasitos y el rendimiento por M2 es mucho mas alto 


Animo


----------



## UNKAS (4 Mar 2013)

La cría de caracoles tiene varias modalidades, en extensivo, en intensivo y sistemas mixtos. Al extensivo si le puede interesar probar con variedades locales, tipo_ Otala, Iberus,_ etc... El problema es que todavía hay mucha recolección de caracoles silvestres que es el grueso de lo que se comercializa hoy. Si lo que quieres es una producción más grande y con perspectivas de exportación a Europa, la especie a criar es el _Helix Aspersa var. máxima_.

Yo estuve interesado por el tema hace unos años, pero no lo vi del todo claro. Hay que hacer muy bien las cuentas para ver si gastos e ingresos se compensan adecuadamente. Además el estudio de los problemas sanitarios, sobre todo en modelos de cría intensiva, no está lo suficientemente avanzado, tanto a nivel de patógenos del caracol como de medidas terapéuticas. Pero bueno, ya hace 7-8 años que desconecté, puede que la cosa haya avanzado bastante. Suerte a los que se decidan a probar.


----------



## Nico (5 Mar 2013)

El tema de la cría de caracoles (y de codornices) es para los VENDEDORES de libros, cursos, equipamiento inicial, alimento, etc.

Los que CRIAN no ven un centavo.


----------



## pir (9 Mar 2013)

Yo he hablado con una persona que miró lo de la cría por si su trabajo fallaba y me contaba que la cosa no terminaba de cuadrar para según que casos. La higiene y limpieza hay que llevarla muy a rajatabla porque sino salen unos hongos que se cargan al caracol. Luego está el tema de la venta, hay pocos compradores gordos que son distribuidores que pagan cuatro duros. Y si los vendes por tu cuenta tienes que estar en una ciudad grande (con un montón de compradores) para que los gastos de transporte sean asumibles.


----------



## Elirregular (9 Mar 2013)

...También hay que tener o comprar un terrenito en algún área...

Antes el caracol era de temporada, como casi todo, hoy en día hay de casi todo con el tema de las importaciones, o hacer que una planta de sus frutos varias veces al año...
En Valencia (no sé otros lugares) durante el tiempo de la temporada del caracol, hay mucha cultura en comer caracoles, de hecho en un concido pueblo llamado Manises, hay como unos 30 bares dedicados a este menester, bien, pues en epoca, hay colas en todos estos bares, para comer y llevar este esquisito manjar (según preparación) aquí se prefiere el caracol pequeño o mediano (el avellanet) y su preparación es la siguiente: 

Recetas de Caracoles


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (9 Mar 2013)

Te voy a contar en plan telegrama mi experiencia; no en carne propia sino en la de un conocido.

Este tio tenia hace unos años una granja de cerdos ( unos 2000 m2 ). No se si porque estaba harto o por cambiar, la acondiciono invirtiendo lo menos posible para la cria de caracol. Bueno, pues a los 6 meses, mando a los caracoles a tomar por culo ( por supuesto que no recupero lo que se habia gastado ).

A mi me suena mas a lo que hace unos años tambien estaba en boga; la cria de avestruces: Si conoces a alguien que haya ganado dinero con las avestruces, dimelo; bueno, menos los que vendian los reproductores.

Ademas, yo de todo lo que sea con cuernos, procuro mantenerme lejos.

Saludos.


----------



## hispancarlos (14 Mar 2013)

Hace años que estoy desconectado de la produccion animal y no se cual es la problematica actual, te puedo decir que un cliente monto una granja de caracoles en mesas con aspersores(necesitan humedad) y en local cerrado, no se le daba mal, el problema que habia era la comercializacion, entonces y supongo que actalmente sigue igual, lo mejor era venderlos en Francia que es donde tienen mas mercado, el helix pomatia es el que mejor resultado da, si estas interesado busca en internet empresas que te vendan un kit de inicio en intensivo y prueba.

Te aconsejo que primero busques quien te los compre y luego te metas a producir.

un saludo


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Mar 2013)

El negocio esta en los picos y las palas (diseño de cultivo, venta de piensos, tasa de asociacion a la cooperativa etc.)

Luego no te recompran los caracoles porque no dan la talla, no dan el peso, no dan la dureza del caparazon, no dan lo que sea.

Pero te han vendido el diseño de la instalacion, los piensos, los alebines ...

Pareceis nuevos en serio. A ver cuando abris un hilo de inversion en arboles o sellos.


----------

